# Jobs: What can you do with a graduate theological degree?



## ReformedChapin

I wasn't sure if this goes here or in another section. As a few of you guys know here I am thinking about going to seminary. I don't think I am called to be a minister but I am going to go for either a Master of Arts in Theological Studies or Historical Theology. What can you do with these degrees? I know the obvious like going for a PhD. But what else can you do with them? Can you teach in a college or seminary part time with a graduate degree? What else can you do?


----------



## DMcFadden

You would be abundantly qualified for a position in business where you can ask the penetrating question: "Supersize it for you, sir?"

Masters? Teach in a Christian high school or community college that is far far away from civilization. My daughter earned both her B.A. (Biblical Studies) summa cum laude and her M.A. (Christian formation and discipleship) in 4.5 years. She teaches at a Christian high school in Fort Wayne, IN.

If you had a secular teaching credential, it might add a few bucks to your salary if they accepted your masters degree.


----------



## Curt

When I went to seminary, I certainly had no idea of being somebody's pastor (which I currently am!). I had an MA in history and was planning to get the M.Div, with the Biblical languages, in preparation for my PhD in history. Although I never got there because I did get called to the pastoral ministry, I still think that the M.Div is a good prep for the PhD in any discipline.


----------



## ReformedChapin

DMcFadden said:


> You would be abundantly qualified for a position in business where you can ask the penetrating question: "Supersize it for you, sir?"
> 
> Masters? Teach in a Christian high school or community college that is far far away from civilization. My daughter earned both her B.A. (Biblical Studies) summa cum laude and her M.A. (Christian formation and discipleship) in 4.5 years. She teaches at a Christian high school in Fort Wayne, IN.
> 
> If you had a secular teaching credential, it might add a few bucks to your salary if they accepted your masters degree.



So you pretty much have to get a PhD huh?


----------



## DMcFadden

ReformedChapin said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would be abundantly qualified for a position in business where you can ask the penetrating question: "Supersize it for you, sir?"
> 
> Masters? Teach in a Christian high school or community college that is far far away from civilization. My daughter earned both her B.A. (Biblical Studies) summa cum laude and her M.A. (Christian formation and discipleship) in 4.5 years. She teaches at a Christian high school in Fort Wayne, IN.
> 
> If you had a secular teaching credential, it might add a few bucks to your salary if they accepted your masters degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you pretty much have to get a PhD huh?
Click to expand...


Not necessarily. Realize that there have been a glut of evangelicals with PhDs too. Scott Clark famously observes that PhDs are not created equal and looks down on seminary based terminal degrees in favor of secular universities (of course he has his D.Phil. from Oxford University!).


----------



## ReformedChapin

DMcFadden said:


> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would be abundantly qualified for a position in business where you can ask the penetrating question: "Supersize it for you, sir?"
> 
> Masters? Teach in a Christian high school or community college that is far far away from civilization. My daughter earned both her B.A. (Biblical Studies) summa cum laude and her M.A. (Christian formation and discipleship) in 4.5 years. She teaches at a Christian high school in Fort Wayne, IN.
> 
> If you had a secular teaching credential, it might add a few bucks to your salary if they accepted your masters degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you pretty much have to get a PhD huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Realize that there have been a glut of evangelicals with PhDs too. Scott Clark famously observes that PhDs are not created equal and looks down on seminary based terminal degrees in favor of secular universities (of course he has his D.Phil. from Oxford University!).
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm familiar with Clarks views. 

Just trying to plan ahead incase the PhD route to a secular university does not work out.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Become a highly paid Army chaplain. Oh yeah!


----------



## Curt

SolaScriptura said:


> Become a highly paid Army chaplain. Oh yeah!



Or, you could sell furniture - or cars.


----------



## Devin

SolaScriptura said:


> Become a highly paid Army chaplain. Oh yeah!



It is very rare for me to approve of where my tax dollars are going. This is one of those times.


----------



## ReformedChapin

You're all a bunch of smart mouths. LOL


----------



## jogri17

I asked Joel beeke this question once and he gave me some good advice. The two year MA degree is somewhat of a joke at most christian universities and seminaries. Its really designed for those with a secular undergraduate degree and are not desiring pastoral training. The MDiv (which until the 60's-70's was called a Bac. in Divinity) in the USA is the standard degree for those who want to persue a pastoral degree or teaching degree and it's three years because most persons who go into it do not have theological training to start with. My former pastor did Bible college before his MDIV and tested out of all the first year stuff and most of the second year stuff, but it it is sufficient to prepare most persons for PhD work. The ThM is a optional research degree (usually) that is usually reccomended for those students who got decent grades but were not supurb and excellent. Most secular Universities (Especially in the English, German) will accept the MDiv if the grades are good enough and you find a prof to supervise you. However just a note: Most French theological schools still consider the MDIV a undergraduate degree and require the MTH inorder to do a PhD. So the bottom line is that those who do the MA really do not usually get the most respect academically (depending on where they went of course). Look at Michael Horton and James white. Horton did the MA as did White yet the quality of where they went (judged by accredidation: which I do believe is a legtimate thing) permitted Horton to study at Oxford and Yale (I think it was yale) but White had to stick at the same unaccredited university (not to say that he is dumb because he is clearly not; but that is one point constantly thrown at him and I do believe for good reason. Where one studies matters) and people mock him for calling him self Dr. White. 

Don't see theological education as a back up plan. See it as a deffinite calling under the authority of the local church or stay with a secular vocation. There is a difference between a vocation and an interest and if you're serious about wanting to teach go for the MDiv but if it's just an idea you could see yourself doing... please don't. For far too many persons theology prof is like high school history teacher. They like the subject, think its easy but at the end of the day there are far to many and not enough jobs. 

Myself I plan to do the MDIV in a small french seminary, then pastor while doing the MTH. If I feel God wants me to do the PhD a few years later I will discuss that with the denomination and elders.


----------



## ReformedChapin

Just for to clarify. I love theology and it's something I would like to do for a living so it's not something I have planned as a backup. The problem is that I am not sure if I am called into ministry and I don't want to get into something that is not desirable for God. So I was trying to see what other opportunities exist with different theological degrees, an MA being one the lowest one in a seminary.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

> Or, you could sell furniture - or cars.



Don't forget insurance. Seminary should offer some classes in insurance sales.


----------



## DMcFadden

On the other hand, you could add to the M.Div. a bunch of other initials from other programs, pastor for more than two decades and end up working in a retirement home ministry. You will seldom be asked to exegete anything but the pressure of 180 employees and 350 residents in a down economy might reduce you to the humility of carrying a bottle of nitro on your keychain "just in case" you have the "big one." At least in such case you will be well qualified to analyze your experience against the backdrop of a Kierkegardian "teleological suspension of the ethical," in terms of exegetical vicissitudes of scholarship on Job, with respect to the historical tradition of Christian teaching on the fragility of life. 

Julio, bottom line, I suspect that if you are very smart you can earn a living as a professor of theology with a PhD. However, I would not plan on stopping short of that if you are seriously intending making your living with a theological degree. If, in the course of your training, you sense God's leading you into the pastoral ranks, the theology will come in handy.


----------

